# best shark fishing reel



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

ok guys looking to get into shark fishing. in yalls opinion what is the best shark fishing reel. i want it to be universal were i can use it for cobia and other large fish but it will be mainly used for shark. want a leaver drag but will take star drag to. also will be using braided line and fishing from va and down the cost to fl. thanks for yalls help


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Casting of kayaking bait out?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I just went through this process, and ended up with an Avet Raptor SX. It has 400 yards of 50lb braid on it. It's a 2 speed, which you may or may not care about, but it has a 28 lb of drag at full. I am not the best caster, but it seems plenty capable, once I get the hang of it...


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

I see most people use a conventional reel when it comes to big fish. I have a Penn Battle 6000 spooled up with 50lb braid and 20lb drag... would this be sufficient? Why not spinning reels?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, if ya wanna go with a spinning reel, go with the Fin-Nor Ofshore series.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

ill be yaking it or floting it or will be using it on the boat. probally won t be casting it. want to get atlest 1000 yards of 80-100 braided on there with atlest 300 yards of 100lb topshot. 2 speed will be fine as shark large enough i will need some cranking power. thanks for all the help


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

jbrady14 said:


> ill be yaking it or floting it or will be using it on the boat. probally won t be casting it. want to get atlest 1000 yards of 80-100 braided on there with atlest 300 yards of 100lb topshot. 2 speed will be fine as shark large enough i will need some cranking power. thanks for all the help


That Avet Raptor series was supposedly designed for braid. So you get the strength of a heavy reel, but a smaller frame. Now for me, I just didn't want to spend the $$$ on an Accurate, because the least part of my fishing activities is for shark.

Good luck with your research and purchase. Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

i think im going to go with the x seris or the raptor. sure yet. avet just came out with a 3 speed in the ex. thats whats folding me up


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Why not a big penn? Btw a big ole avet plus the braid will probably run you close to $1500 if not more.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

757 Fire said:


> Why not a big penn? Btw a big ole avet plus the braid will probably run you close to $1500 if not more.


so will a big penn


----------



## TarheelFXR (Oct 11, 2011)

If you want simple but great look at the

Penn 113hn : Baja Special $250 or less at sharkeysbait and they will load it for you. 

I have some of these and they ain't your Daddy's Senators and if you Yak--look no further. Yes, they are star drag but the drag can be stacked multiple ways from light to you can't do it without a belt (+25 lbs.). The frame is one piece and it has a double dog anti-reverse, you can rotate the right side plate to position the handle where you like, the spool disengages--it can be cast well, stainless gears, beefed up pinion yoke, etc. Don't take my word for it--see below. When they discontinued these I bought two more in the box and then they brought 'em back due to demand...:beer:

Here is a link to Alan Tani's article on service, etc. 
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=14.0

He says:

now for some comments. there are three major features that are combined in this one reel to set it apart from all others. first, a disengaging spool. this is a feature found in several daiwa reels that allows the spool to spin in freespool with contact only at the bearings. star drag reels with a single piece spool shaft may have problems with the spool shaft rubbing against the inside of the pinion gear, thus slowing down freespool. a disengaging spool shaft that means that the 113hn will freespool as well or better than an equivalent size lever drag reel.

and goes on:

second is the use of keyed drag washers. this allows a stack of 4 keyed drag washers (key #6) and 4 slotted metal washers (key #7L and 7H) to function as a stack of 7 traditional round drag washers sandwiched in between 7 slotted and keyed metal washers. the result is an easy 25 pounds of drag, perhaps more.

and says:

there are other nice touches to this reel, such as the two position right side plate, the reversible harness lugs, the heavy duty pinion yoke, the hardened stainless steel main and pinion gears, and the bearings spread out all over the reel. what truly sets this reel apart from all others is use of a disengaging spool, the stack of drag washers and the double dogs. it is because of these features that i call the penn 113hn baja special the best in it's class.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

TarheelFXR said:


> If you want simple but great look at the
> 
> Penn 113hn : Baja Special $250 or less at sharkeysbait and they will load it for you.
> 
> ...


thanks man. ur right looks like a real good reel. were can i find these? i might go ahead and get me one of them


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

jbrady14 said:


> thanks man. ur right looks like a real good reel. were can i find these? i might go ahead and get me one of them


Check Ebay first. Retail is $250, but you might find them cheaper. Also, they CAN be magged to make them easier to cast if necessary. I magged one and it was perfect for what I needed at the time. When I no longer needed it, I sold it on Ebay for around $160 in near mint condition (I take good care of my reels). This was before they brought the reel back to the market. If I remember correctly, I paid about $149 for it NEW on Ebay, and later magged it. I will echo the fact that it is one tough great reel. It's like a 113 Narrow on steroids!

P.S. you do not need 1000 yards of braid!


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

sprtsracer said:


> Check Ebay first. Retail is $250, but you might find them cheaper. Also, they CAN be magged to make them easier to cast if necessary. I magged one and it was perfect for what I needed at the time. When I no longer needed it, I sold it on Ebay for around $160 in near mint condition (I take good care of my reels). This was before they brought the reel back to the market. If I remember correctly, I paid about $149 for it NEW on Ebay, and later magged it. I will echo the fact that it is one tough great reel. It's like a 113 Narrow on steroids!
> 
> P.S. you do not need 1000 yards of braid!


iv seen ppl with less then that get spooled in seconds. its more of a comfert thing


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

my 2 cts....penn 6/0,replaced the drags with smoothies,1500 yds 50#p.p w/100yds of 100 dacron backer and about 100yds of 50-80 mono top shot.and yep i've seen 12/0 get spooled on the right fish and unexperienced hands,i 've had 500#+ fish on my 6/0 and have not been spooled yet and i'm working off a pier.any bigger a reel and some piers won't let you fish,even if yer intentions are not for sharks that trip.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> my 2 cts....penn 6/0,replaced the drags with smoothies,1500 yds 50#p.p w/100yds of 100 dacron backer and about 100yds of 50-80 mono top shot.and yep i've seen 12/0 get spooled on the right fish and unexperienced hands,i 've had 500#+ fish on my 6/0 and have not been spooled yet and i'm working off a pier.any bigger a reel and some piers won't let you fish,even if yer intentions are not for sharks that trip.


i had a 6/0h with a tiburon frame and like a dumb a** needing the money sold it for 80 bucks. i sure wish i could find the guy i sold it to and buy it back from him


----------

